# Lehrgang IEC61131 wo am besten?



## Plantree13 (20 Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich muss mich beruflich mit der IEC 61131 Programmierung auseinander setzen. Folglich hat mich Chefchen darum ersucht einen Kurs zu machen. *ROFL*

So da ich nicht die helle Flamme in der IEC Programmierung bin, wollte ich mal die User hier fragen welchen SPS Kurs man am besten wählen soll.

Wir setzen bei uns TwinCat und Step7 ein. 

Soll ich einen Fernlehrgang machen z.b. bei den bekannten Fernlehrinstituten, oder gibt es einen speziellen IEC 61131 Kurs. Ich weiß das es auch Kurse von Beckhoff gibt, aber die sind mir irgendwie zu hektisch....

Wer kann mir Tipps geben wo ich hin gehen soll?

Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit Fernlehrgängen und SPS Programmierung?

Soll ich einen SPS Techniker bei Siemens machen?

Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Neals (24 Juni 2008)

Ich habe bei Beckhoff die Schulung "TR1000 | TwinCAT Training: Programmierung kompakt" besucht und dabei gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich weiß nicht was du in dem Bezug genau mit "hektisch" meinst ;-)
Fand die Schulung nun nicht zu schnell oder so, falls du das damit meinst, hatte vorher aber auch schon Grundlegende Erfahrung im programmieren.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2008)

Neals schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Beckhoff die Schulung "TR1000 | TwinCAT Training: Programmierung kompakt" besucht und dabei gute Erfahrung gemacht.
> Ich weiß nicht was du in dem Bezug genau mit "hektisch" meinst ;-)
> Fand die Schulung nun nicht zu schnell oder so, falls du das damit meinst, hatte vorher aber auch schon Grundlegende Erfahrung im programmieren.



Was kostet so eine Schulung bei Beckhoff ca.? Die haben leider keine Preise auf der Homepage.


----------



## Controllfreak (24 Juni 2008)

Laut Preisliste 1/07 kostet jeder Tag 430 EUronen. Der TR1000 dauert 5 Tage


----------



## MSB (24 Juni 2008)

@Plantree
Die wichtigste Frage wurde hier noch nicht gestellt:

Was sind deine Vorkenntnisse bzw. dein Bildungsstand?
Hast du Erfahrungen mit SPS-Systemen, oder fängst du bei 0 an?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Plantree13 (25 Juni 2008)

*SPS in KOP ok - aber in ST gibt es nichts!!!!*

hallo Manuel,

also SPS in KOP ist mir geläufig von der S5 Welt her..... aber seit über 13 Jahren hat sich ja einiges getan.... bin auch seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr in der direkten Programmierung tätig sondern eher in der Funktion das ich sage wie das Ergebniss aussehen muss. Aber ich will mich wieder einarbeiten....... um mehr mitreden zu können. 

Ich möchte mich speziell in die ST Variante einarbeiten und hier gibt es erstens sehr wenig Kurse, egal ob Fernlehrgang, Handwerkskammer, Lehrinstitute, usw..... genauso wenig wie es ansprechende Literatur gibt, welche einen das mit Beispielen erläutern. 

Such nur z.B. in der TwinCat oder Codesys Hilfe danach wie man eine Zeitfunktion TON oder TOF "programmiert", oder wie man in ST einen Funktionsblock anspricht........ da wirst Dich fast tot suchen....... KOP, AWL, FUP gibt es ja, aber die ST "Sprachweise" sucht man vergebens.......

Also arbeiten auch die modernen SPS Programmiersprachen noch mit dem "alten" Strukturen. Ich möchte mir die ST Variante aneignen da hier am meisten effektivität dahinter steckt.

Aber ich habe schon Google abgegrast und es gibt in Deutschland keinen Lehrgang der speziell ST unterrichtet.

ODER weiß jemand was anderes?


----------



## Werner29 (25 Juni 2008)

Plantree13 schrieb:


> Such nur z.B. in der TwinCat oder Codesys Hilfe danach wie man eine Zeitfunktion TON oder TOF "programmiert", oder wie man in ST einen Funktionsblock anspricht........ da wirst Dich fast tot suchen....... KOP, AWL, FUP gibt es ja, aber die ST "Sprachweise" sucht man vergebens.......


Hä? habe gerade mal Testweise TON in die CoDeSys Hilfe eingegeben. Bekomme dabei Beispiele für den Aufruf in AWL FUP und ST, direkt unter dem Suchbegriff TON. Ist natürlich alles knapp gehalten, aber ST ist genauso da wie AWL.


----------

